# New to live plants



## crozzy (Nov 13, 2011)

I want to try and keep live plants.
My setup has been running for 14 years now and is 48x18x15 with various tropical fish mainly tetra's which only has an old growlux tube, its ok to view the fish but not sure if its ok for real plants.
What do I need to get started.
Thanks


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

For some plants, all you might need to do is get a light in a daylight spectrum (or a plant growing bulb) and then tie the plants to rocks and other decorations. Plants you can do that with are Java fern, Java or Xmas moss, and Anubias. There's several varieties of java fern, and many species and varieties of anubias, so it could be entirely possible to have a very nice looking tank with just those. 

Other plants that might grow with just the upgraded light and being planted in the gravel or sand would be hygrophilas, ludwigia repens, water wisteria, camboba, anacharis, hornwort, and rotala.

Some plants that are a bit more challenging (they require root tabs put near the base of the plant every couple months, with the upgraded light, would be crypts (especially wendiis, those can grow anywhere and love root tabs), sword plants, vallisneria, dwarf lillies, and aponogentens.

Floating plants would just like a light upgrade, and then being dropped on the surface of the water. Duckweed, frogbit, red root floater, and dwarf water lettuce are popular choices.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

What sort of reflector is on the light (white, mirror, nothing, etc)? You should be good with most low light plants if you replace the bulb and have a decent reflector.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What type of gravel/substrate do you have? Plain gravel is fine for most plants as long as it is pea-sized. If you have a Tractor Supply Company close by they have a product called safe-t-sorb that works great as a cheap plant substrate.

Personally, I'd want at least 2-32W watts of light on the tank, but you should be able to go up to as many as 4-32W if you wanted. Any bulb in the 5500-10000k spectrum will work. Or, if you go to your local fish store any grow light will work.

Start with easy plants: Anacharis, Ludwigias, Swords. Cryptocorynes, Vallisnerias, Saggitarias, Java Ferns, Mosses, etc... Buy them from people on here or any other planted web site. Selection will be better and the person selling them should be able to tell you what they need.

Need a light timer. Start with 8hrs and go from there.


----------



## crozzy (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and advice. 
The substrate is small pea. 
I don't have a reflector behind the light so will need to get one.
Do I need to increase the amount of oxygen in the water?.I have a 48 inch bubble wall running the entire length of the tank.
Do you need to add a plant food.
Once again thanks for the replies very helpful.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

With lower lighting your O2 and CO2 will be fine. At that level I think good circulation would be more of a concern, but the bubble wall and presumably a filter should cover that. Root tabs will help. The gravel isn't ideal, but it will work.


----------

